# Minimal Xorg's dependencies



## geek (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello.

Why does Xorg, even as the xorg-minimal or xorg-server package, have so many dependencies? There are even BPL or LGPL licensed dependencies, such as bash and glib. I can*'*t imagine how the X window system could need, for example, bash or perl or python.

Can X11 be compiled manually or through ports with less dependencies?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2014)

They are mostly not direct dependencies, but things needed by the build systems.  When building from ports, lots of things will want these, if not X, then something else.  So there is not much to be gained by avoiding having them for X, even if that was possible.


----------



## taz (Aug 23, 2014)

Use ports-mgmt/portmaster with option to to use packages for build only dependencies and to delete build only dependencies.


----------

